# Men's favorite scents?



## chrisnkelley (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd love some suggestions for men's scents.  I'm just getting into soaping and would like to give some of my soap as gifts if it turns out good.  What are your favs and where do I buy them?  TIA!


----------



## ilove2soap (Nov 4, 2010)

The men in my life are crazy about Wholesale Supplies Plus's version of Eucalyptus Spearmint and a close second is Coconut Lime Verbena.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 4, 2010)

These are some of my favorite men scents:

-Masculine Musk from Sweet Cakes (No A)

-Green Irish Tweed from either The Scent Works or Oregon Trails (Very Strong! I soap it at .5 oz ppo. and that's plenty!  Both soap nice- no A)

-Classic Old Spice from Oregon Trails (a seizer in my CP- best to HP this one instead of CP)

-Salty Sailor from Daystar (a strong unisex scent that all my guys like. Moves fast, but is pourable in CP with a 31% lye solution @ .7 oz ppo just as long as you stay on your toes and work quickly)

-Mineral Waters Spa from Daystar (another unisex scent that all my guys like. A notorious seizer in CP at anything higher than a .4 oz ppo usage rate, but luckily it is a *very strong *FO and holds its own very well and forever and a day at only .4 oz ppo. Even at this small rate it still moves fast, but it'll pour nicely as long as you don't daudle.)

-Paradise from Daystar (an effervescent, unisex lime scent that is very popular with all my guys. No A) 

-Midsummer's Night from WSP (Very strong FO. I use it at .5 oz ppo. It moves fast and curdles a little, but I pour it curds and all and it comes out unbelievably good in the end (no weird curds in my finished bars). Just stay on your toes.)

-Kai Halulu from Daystar (no A)

I know there are some persnikety FOs in my list, but they smell _so good _that they are worth the extra vigilance to me.

IrishLass


----------



## IanT (Nov 5, 2010)

I loooooove lavender

peppermint

tea tree

coconut-lime

grapefruit

lemon (or lemongrass)

eucalyptus

Ylang Ylang...


oohhh I could name a million.. really depends on the guy  My tastes are versatile but Id say those are some safe bets


----------



## TomS (Nov 5, 2010)

I like the outdoor, woodsy scents like cedar, pine, and juniper.  I also like orange, peppermint, eucalyptus, and vanilla.


----------



## cmd439 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've found that while men like traditional masculine/musk scents, they always go for the ones that smell like dessert.


----------



## Bayougirl (Nov 6, 2010)

Brambleberry has a bunch of good ones, Bonsai, Vetyver, drakkar (80's favorite), Cedar and Saffron, Bamboo (nice, clean unisex scent), Mayan Gold (could be unisex, too).  WSP has Oakmoss, Oakmoss Sandalwood, Coconut Lime Verbena, Cashmere woods, Twilight woods.  Alot of them could be used for both sexes and usually, the ones I peg for men, the women go crazy over, too.  Good luck, lots of great choses out there.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 6, 2010)

"black canyon" by peakcandle.com, it is the best, cant make it fast enough!


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys!!  This helps a ton!


----------

